# WHY don't people read properly?????



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Just stuck a load of new flat pack boxes on my local Freecycle/Freegle.

Questions so far?

Are they used? (NO, I SAID new)

What coloour?? (WHITE - it says so)

Could one man lift them? (well, yes - if you can lift a five foot high pallet (as stated) pile of cardboard)

Will they go in the boot of a car? (Hmm rather depends on the car - maybe a Volvo estate, but not a TT)

I put the dimensions of each box, said about 1000, stated white new, on pallet flatpacked in polythene

WTF hell else do they need to know?? These are sodding freeebies being offered here!!!!!!!!!

and breathe Sal ..... breathe ..


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

SalsredTT said:


> Just stuck a load of new flat pack boxes on my local Freecycle/Freegle.
> 
> Questions so far?
> 
> ...


how much are they? :wink:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: I'll let you off with that, as you are a red one too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Will you split them  :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Do they come flatpacked? :lol:

Sorry!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

What colour are they? I may be interested if they're peach.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr you lot are just as bad!!!!

I'm gonna pour petrol over em and have me a barbie!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps you could direct them to Scoob's Literacy Hour! :lol:

Seriously though, why do people have to be so damned thick? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SalsredTT said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr you lot are just as bad!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna pour petrol over em and have me a barbie!


How much are you wanting for the barbie does she cme with Ken :?:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Grrrrrrrrrr you lot are just as bad!!!!
> ...


Not if Ken comes first :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Perhaps you you study this ad and base your future ads off this. Should make it clear to customers


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

doesnt say if there thermalite blocks and up with current EU regulations on thermal dynamics for building regulations.....couldnt send me a sample so i can get it inspected please? ducks from the language about to come lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Heeeeeeeee love it.

A lovely bloke turned up last night in a Mondeo estate and took one hell of a lot of them - runs a local animal sanctuary which sells on ebay - met him before when he took his owls to the local car boot to raise funds. He's delighted with them and I'm chuffed to bits most of them are gone. RESULT!!

ANd the rest of the emails,.. you know, the ones without a please or thank you in their world ........ well they can go swivel.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ace [smiley=dude.gif]

I freecycled a lot last year and some of the questions asked are just [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Freecycle is great. I was amazed at how many trips to the dump I avoided by posting it on there. I was stunned at the number of people who asked if I wanted any money for the things, "er, no, it's _free_cycle, I don't want it, you can have it, just take it away".


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Heeeeeeeee love it.
> 
> A lovely bloke turned up last night in a shell suit and took one hell of a lot of them - runs a local wheel thieving gang which sells on ebay - met him before when he took my car boot to raise funds and he pinched my bum!. He's delighted with them and I'm glad most of them are gone as i stole them from a gypsy camp. RESULT!!
> 
> ANd the rest of the emails,.. you know, the ones without a please or thank you in their world ........ well they can go swivel.


sal you are a bad lass!!!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*falls off settee laughing!*

Nutter!

And the worst ruddy thing?? Son in law found someone to BUY the blasted things today so asked about picking them up *sob*


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm gonna see what junk I can find and put it on, sounds like fun.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> *falls off settee laughing!*
> 
> Nutter!
> 
> And the worst ruddy thing?? Son in law found someone to BUY the blasted things today so asked about picking them up *sob*


i try sal lol............can u give a mrs of 25 years away for free? or do i need vet clearance and proof of shots first?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

can u give a mrs of 25 years away for free? or do i need vet clearance and proof of shots first?

Hmmmm hope your good lady doesn't read this forum!

Use Ebay instead : I'm sure she has some wonderful skills after living with you for 25 years


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm forget HTML then!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

e-bay rejected due to postage weight...............anyone got a free van with a man?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Pah you are slow tonight!

Have TT - will deliver. There, problem solved for you and a nice run out in the TT into the bargain.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Pah you are slow tonight!
> 
> Have TT - will deliver. There, problem solved for you and a nice run out in the TT into the bargain.


what 23 stone of woman and clothes............wardrobe is extensive, think the juice will be too much hun


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahhh but just think of the end result! Gotta be worth a tank of fuel :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SalsredTT said:


> can u give a mrs of 25 years away for free? or do i need vet clearance and proof of shots first?
> 
> Hmmmm hope your good lady doesn't read this forum!
> 
> Use Ebay instead : I'm sure she has some wonderful skills after living with you for 25 years


Not rocket science honest :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> what 23 stone of woman and clothes............wardrobe is extensive, think the juice will be too much hun


23 stone  How many women is that than?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can you rate them cosmetically from 1-10 with 10 mint?

Do you accept returns?

Can you send me some more images?

Are they boxed?

Any damage at all?

Will you accept part exchange?

I know how you feel. You try and do someone a favour and it ends up being a time-consuming, argumentative, soul crushing waste of effort... :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I know how you feel. You try and do someone a favour and it ends up being a time-consuming, argumentative, soul crushing waste of effort... :roll:


I totally know what you mean Rich, such a shame when it happens :-(

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > what 23 stone of woman and clothes............wardrobe is extensive, think the juice will be too much hun
> ...


woman is 8stone rest is clothes and shoes along with handbags and 25 years of collected bumf


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Phew! That's better


----------

